# Sevcon gen4 size4 programming with ixxat and Motenergy ME1012 motor parameters



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You need to call Sevcon and see if they'll send you the DVT software. 

Also get a hold of Motenergy and see if they'll share the programming file with you.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

IXXAT USB to CAN Compact Converter is enough for hardware?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, just need the controller, some wires and you need to terminate the CAN network on each end of the CAN run. The Sevcon has a termination resistor build in (you need a wire between pin 2 and 24). You'll need to install anothe 120ohm resistor at the IXXAT cable.

Do you have a wiring harness?

Here's an application manual:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/Manuals/Gen4_Product_Manual_V3.0.pdf
look at section 3-10.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

frodus said:


> Yes, just need the controller, some wires and you need to terminate the CAN network on each end of the CAN run. The Sevcon has a termination resistor build in (you need a wire between pin 2 and 24). You'll need to install anothe 120ohm resistor at the IXXAT cable.
> 
> Do you have a wiring harness?
> 
> ...


I looked the application manual. My IXXAT USB to CAN Compact Converter is going to be in my hands after 2 days. Could you draw a basicly wiring schematics between IXXAT USB to CAN Compact Converter and Sevcon Gen4 Size4 please?
I didnt understand where i am going to put 120ohm resistor and also i couldn't understand the wiring diagram between IXXAT USB to CAN Compact Converter and Sevcon Gen4 Size4.
Thank you...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

If you need more help, contact the seller of your controller. 

If he won't help, then you'll have to email me and we can discuss my pay rates for consulting. It sounds like you have a lot of questions and you don't have any experience with CAN or programming controllers.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

frodus said:


> If you need more help, contact the seller of your controller.
> 
> If he won't help, then you'll have to email me and we can discuss my pay rates for consulting. It sounds like you have a lot of questions and you don't have any experience with CAN or programming controllers.


YES you Write.I have no Experience about programming controllers. My Seller dont know any technical information about this. If you should give me your mail adress i Will Write my questions. Thank you


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Click on my screen name above (frodus), then click "send email to frodus"

or go to my website (link below), click "company" then "contact us"


----------

